# First attempt at HDR



## longcount (Jan 9, 2011)

I know the composition is bad, with the upright beam in the foreground and the obscured individual but I wanted some feedback.

This was taken in an antique shop, in which I plan to set up some properly composed photographs for a website. I think it will make for an interesting setting.

I am such a n00b to photography, let alone HDR, so I would appreciate some feedback on the processing etc. Criticism welcomed, even harsh criticism!

Thanks. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Provo (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoa burned to a crisp, Halo's everywhere, HDR is about bringing out details of the original exposures but during the process you can end up overdoing and in this case you over processed the image take your original exposures merge them in photomatix and move the sliders around until you get enough details but that the image retains some natural looking colors and tones for instance the lady with the red sweater realistically where have you seen someone look like that?


  Then she has a halo around her the glow as if she was radiated. Take your time processing your images.



Video that are worth checking out.





HDR tutorial scroll half way down the page
HDR Tutorial | High Dynamic Range Tutorial


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2011)

When Jake was still around (went with a handle that I forget... sorry), and he started out with his first HDRs, all "overcooked" like this one, going into the "colour pencil drawing"-direction, everyone oooh-ed and coo-ed about his HDRs and no one called them "overcooked" but recognised them as Jakes very personal style. 

Now HDR has become so common, this style is no longer en vogue, or so it seems. 

I do admit that the "cartoon-style" version of HDR is not really "my cup of tea", but I recognise it as something special, and only to be brought out in HDR, a style you can go for, or you don't. Just saw another, very soft HDR by our new member from Denmark and liked that one very much, too. And in that I can also appreciate that he went for the "cover the entire dynamic range"-approach, in a photo that was not supposed to LOOK like HDR, only does it cover a range that a single shot would never have covered.

This looks like a different approach, making use of the things you can do with HDR-photography in a different manner.


----------



## Syco (Jan 9, 2011)

Without HDR, there's nothing here; with HDR, it's interesting.  You can argue about whether it's overcooked or not, but HDR brings out a quality that would be missing by it's absence.


----------



## longcount (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

It's funny, but everyone I've showed this too has 'oohd' and aahd' over it but I suppose that's because they are not familiar with HDR images and the effect is new to them.

I can absolutely see what you mean Prov about it being burned to a crisp and the halos. Thanks for posting the video.

I will set up and compose some shots and post them here. I just placed the camera down for this one on a table and used my remote release. There was no set-up.

I guess because I'm new to the technique it's very tempting to go all out for the cartoon effect but I'll try to reign myself in next time and go for subtlety. 

I'll take a look at that video, search some more on the forums here and try again.


----------



## Provo (Jan 9, 2011)

Well you can go grunge with the image and achieve similar results with-ought looking over processed with the color banding and halos. Yes there was a time that HDR went more for a grungy cartoony feel and it still does but there is more image control to the details. Some people now more or less prefer more natural looking HDR everyone has there own likes & dislikes but it's not about grunge vs realistic  it's more about what is presented in the image grunge or not that older in the head area should not appear to look like burned up toast. And unless she is loosing her soul shopping she shouldn't be glowing that's all that points where intended. I bet if you brought the scales back and aimed for grunge the image would come out awesome perhaps masking in a little of the originals can help you out to achieve a more desirable grunge look. But if you are happy with it then really what I or anyone else says it doesn't matter it's about having fun with the image and pleasing yourself first before anyone else. 

Here's some Grunge HDR Examples that I like 

http://www.steveverrall.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/grunge-train.jpg
http://www.steveverrall.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/tractor.jpg

and one of my favorite grunge images
http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs28/f/2008/096/d/0/Ford_Focus_HDR_19_by_exxx2005.jpg

And when I had first started with HDR
this was one of my first images 
there's a lot of things I have learned since this image








And this is some images of where I am now with HDR
so learn as much as possible have fun while doing it and your images 
you will look back and see your hdr images improve. Good luck and keep going at it.


----------



## Syco (Jan 9, 2011)

Provo - Those are some nice images.  I'm jealous!


----------



## Provo (Jan 9, 2011)

Syco said:


> Provo - Those are some nice images.  I'm jealous!



Why thank you sir always glad to see someone else likes what I have done.


----------

